# Rund um Medemblik



## Nizzyx (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit 2 Tagen im Bungalowpark Zuidersee.
Ich habe bestimmt 10 Stunden am Wasser verbracht und bisher, bis auf einen Karpfen (ausversehen am Rücken gehakt) nichts gefangen. Ich versuche hier auf Hecht und Zander zu angeln.
Vorm Haus geht wirklich gar nichts. Ich bin auch schon aus Medemblik raus gefahren und habe mich an einigen Poldern versucht. Auch da kein einziger Fischkontakt.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips geben? 
Ich habe bisher mit Wobbler  bis 1,5m tiefer, Gummi und Spinnerbaits geangelt. Ich habe kein Boot muss daher vom Ufer an die Stellen kommen.
Bin zum ersten Mal in Holland und versuche mich auch zum ersten Mal an Raubfisch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marcoallround (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*

Hey 
Ich würde dir die gegend rund um vlietlanden empfehlen und probier mal tiefere stellen zu finden.ich weis das es dort eigentlich flach ist aber es gibt auch tiefere ich vermute das die Hechte und co dort stehen. Und probiere es mal mit totem köfi an der pose.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## CKBW (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*

Probieren, probieren probieren........das gebiet ist überfischt, die hechte werden dir da nicht an den haken springen, win tip von mir fahr mal nach wevershof in den angel laden guck dir die Köder an die da hängen.......probiere es in medemblik im hafen.


----------



## Daserge (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*

Wir waren letztes Wochenende da und konnten einige schöne Fische fangen.

Mein Tipp wäre es die Umgebung Medemblik zu meiden. Fahr ruhig mal 15km weg. Die Hechte standen in sehr kleinen flachen Poldern oder wie immer an Brücken und Einmündungen.

Vom Ufer würde ich momentan auf nen Köfirute setzen.
Ansonsten sehr grosse Köder die du in Zeitlupe durch die Polder ziehen kannst.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*



CKBW schrieb:


> ......probiere es in medemblik im hafen.


Der Hafen gehört aber nicht zum Vispas, da muss eine extra Karte gekauft werden.


----------



## Daserge (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Der Hafen gehört aber nicht zum Vispas, da muss eine extra Karte gekauft werden.



Das stimmt auch nur bedingt. Es gibt ja insgesamt 4 hafenbecken. Der linke Teil (hinterm DEEN Supermarkt) ist mit dem normalen VISPAS befischbar.

Dennoch würde ich eher andere Bereiche befischen. 

Am besten die Bereiche die nicht ganz so einfach mit dem Auto erreichbar sind. 
Auch wen man bei den Temperaturen tiefere Stellen suchen sollte, haben wir sehr gut in flachen Poldern gefangen.

Es gilt halt den Weissfisch zu finden.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Visplaner, du meinst bestimmt das mit der Kurve.


----------



## Nizzyx (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich bin mittlerweile wieder in Deutschland. Habe es noch bis Sonntag Abend versucht, bin aber komplett leer ausgegangen. 
Am Hafen konnte ich wegen dem normalen Vispass nicht angeln. Bin einige Kilometer weg gefahren und habe es an einigen Poldern dort versucht. Ich habe die Köder allerdings nicht in Zeitlupe durch die Poldern gezogen. Vielleicht war ich zu schnell? 
Zum anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich auf einige Bisse nicht reagiert habe. Es war sehr viel dreck im Wasser und konnte nicht immer unterscheiden ob ich gegen irgendwas gestoßen bin oder es vielleicht doch ein leichter Biss war.


----------



## Daserge (1. März 2017)

*AW: Rund um Medemblik*

@Frank : genau den Teil meinte ich.


@Nizzyx : So kanns gehen. Die Gegend hat einen sehr guten Hechtbestand aber durch den hohen Angeldruck sind diese nicht immer so leicht zu fangen.

Wir fahren seit 7 Jahren dahin und haben uns halt über Jahre Stellen erarbeiitet die "immer" Fisch bringen.Dafür haben wir aber lange gesucht und oft das gleiche Ergebnis gehabt wie du. 

Gerade jetzt im Winter bei den eisigen wassertemperaturen istr es nicht leicht die Biester ans Band zu bekommen. 

Aber unser Hobby heisst ja auch "Angeln" und nicht "Fangen"


----------

